# Werde Profispieler mit WotLK



## Reventon (24. Juli 2008)

Du verfügst über umfangreiche Raiderfahrung vor oder
nach "Burning Crusade" oder hast den Endcontent
bereits erfolgreich absolviert?

*Dann bist du unser Mann !*

Die Konzeptgilde "RumzBumzBerzerkerJungz" rekrutiert ab dem 01.07.2008,
WoW-Spieler aus ganz Europa, die sich neu orientieren wollen und den Ehrgeiz besitzen,
in einem professionellem Umfeld, den Endcontent von "WotLK" zu raiden!

Mit dem Addon im Herbst gibt es einen ähnlichen Itemreset
wie bei "Burning Crusade", *dass heisst die Karten werden neu gemischt !*

Uns interessiert daher hauptsächlich deine Erfahrung, deine Aktivität und
dein Wille ab dem Addon mit zur "Spitze" zu gehören!

Du hast also die Möglichkeit entweder bei uns einen neuen Char zügig hochzuleveln
oder mit deinem Liebling zu uns zu transferieren (Horde-PVP, Festung der Stürme)

Da wir einen Stammraid bilden sind unsere Plätze für jede Klasse und Skillung limitiert. (siehe Rekruting-Status)

Welche Vorraussetzungen wir haben, wo wir herkommen und
wohin unser Weg führen soll, erfährst du über unsere Website:

*Website:* http://www.berzerkerjungz.de

Wir sind gespannt auf deine aufschlussreiche Bewerbung und würden uns freuen,
Dich bald als Profispieler in unseren Reihen begrüßen zu dürfen !

Falls du Fragen zu unserem Vorhaben hast wende dich bitte per E-Mail an:

info@berzerkerjungz.de


*<---------------W--W--W------B--E--R--Z--E--R--K--E--R--J--U--N--G--Z------D--E------------------->*


----------



## Melih (24. Juli 2008)

Falscher Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy78 (24. Juli 2008)

Und schade das man von PVE Servern nicht auf PVP Servern transen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiszaepfle (24. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Und schade das man von PVE Servern nicht auf PVP Servern transen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schade das ich von Ally nicht nach Horde transen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (24. Juli 2008)

Sieht gut aus , nur blöd dass ihr auf nem PvP Realm seid. :<


----------



## klobaum (24. Juli 2008)

Häng deine Suchanfrage doch im örtlichen Arbeitsamt und Sozialamt aus, da finden sich bestimmt schnell paar Leute xD


----------



## Scrätcher (24. Juli 2008)

Eiszaepfle schrieb:


> Schade das ich von Ally nicht nach Horde transen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst wohl schade das es keine Allys sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

man jetzt postest du das auch hier ?
im blutkessel realm hast du es auch gerade gepostet.

du bekommst keine bewerber - und wenn, dann nur low equipte. 

weil welcher spieler würde von einer t6 gilde - in eine gilde wechseln die nichts zu bieten hat ?


----------



## The Future (24. Juli 2008)

Bestimmt nicht in eurer gilde habe selber welche auf meinem server  die wesentlich erfolgreicher als ihr jetzt schon seid.
aber ihr könnt mir gern die 20 euro schenken.


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> man jetzt postest du das auch hier ?
> im blutkessel realm hast du es auch gerade gepostet.
> 
> du bekommst keine bewerber - und wenn, dann nur low equipte.
> ...



Sagt dir Mental Madness bzw. mTw was? Hab ich auch ebenfalls aus dem praktischem nichts mit einem Konzept aufgebaut. Gehn tut es, es ist nur ein Haufen Arbeit und sehr anstregend.


----------



## xFraqx (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> man jetzt postest du das auch hier ?
> im blutkessel realm hast du es auch gerade gepostet.
> 
> du bekommst keine bewerber - und wenn, dann nur low equipte.
> ...



Da hast du Recht , wir haben das ja alle am "Paradebeispiel" Mental Madness , der WOTLK Profigilde gesehen


----------



## essey (24. Juli 2008)

"Profi-Spieler" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja eher etwas lächerlich.

Nen Sprung an die "Spitze" schafft man nicht von heute auf morgen. Aber das Addon ist tatsächlich eine Möglichkeit etwas aufzuholen.


----------



## Grukna (24. Juli 2008)

> weil welcher spieler würde von einer t6 gilde - in eine gilde wechseln die nichts zu bieten hat ?



Da kann man b1ubb nur zustimmen!
Und der Aspekt von PvP Server ist halt auch net prickelnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht , wir haben das ja alle am "Paradebeispiel" Mental Madness , der WOTLK Profigilde gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die jetzt bei mTw spielen. Auch wenn das ganze nicht so statt gefunden hat wies geplant war kann man einen gewissen Teilerfolgs des Projektes nicht abstreiten.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Sagt dir Mental Madness bzw. mTw was? Hab ich auch ebenfalls aus dem praktischem nichts mit einem Konzept aufgebaut. Gehn tut es, es ist nur ein Haufen Arbeit und sehr anstregend.



ähm meiner meinung nach ist es ein unterschied welches game.

CS, WC3 usw - das sind spiele da kann man mit ein wenig ÜBUNG wirklich alles erreich wenn man SELBST !!!
gut genug ist.

Aber bei WoW.
Warum sollte ich ne Gilde verlassen, wenn ich mit dieser t6 content erfolgreiche raide ?

Und was bringt es dieser neuen gilde, wenn sie lvl 70 spieler haben, die zwar sagen ja hab raiderfahrung
sind aber voll blau usw. 

also da kann man zu 90% sagen -> WIRD NICHTS !


----------



## klobaum (24. Juli 2008)

Ach was wenn ich sehe was da manche für Onlinezeiten zu bieten haben xD 
Hier ma ein bsp. :
Montag: 10uhr- ca 2uhr nachts 
Dienstag: 10uhr- ca 2uhr nachts 
Mittwoch: 10uhr- ca 2uhr nachts 
Donnerstag: 14uhr- ca 2uhr nachts 
Freitag: 10uhr- ca 2uhr nachts 
Samstag: 11uhr- ca 2uhr nachts 
Sonntag: 11uhr- ca 2uhr nachts 

JETZT SAGT NICH DER ARBEITET IM SCHICHTDIENST.


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm meiner meinung nach ist es ein unterschied welches game.
> 
> CS, WC3 usw - das sind spiele da kann man mit ein wenig ÜBUNG wirklich alles erreich wenn man SELBST !!!
> gut genug ist.
> ...



Weil heutzutage sehr viele Gilden T6 Content raiden, aber kaum eine wirklich ERFOLGREICH ist? Es ist ein Unterschied ob man als 1000ter Illidan killt oder als 10ter. Wenn man dann ganz oben stehn will und auch dazu bereit ist mehr reinzustecken muss man in eine andere Gilde wechseln und viele Gilden die oben stehn fördern den Nachwuchs überhaupt nicht und fallen langsam aber sicher auf die Nase (siehe Newsmeldungen der Auflösungen von so mancher Gilde). Und es gibt hungrigen Nachwuchs und wenn man diesen findet und eventuell ein paar alte Hasen bekommt (die momentan auch durch einige Auflösungen umherziehn) kann man durchaus eine Gilde gründen die ganz oben mitspielen kann. Von heut auf morgen geht nur nichts und das kapieren einfach die meisten nicht.


----------



## Castro (24. Juli 2008)

Ach was wenn ich sehe was da manche für Onlinezeiten zu bieten haben xD
Hier ma ein bsp. :
Montag: 10uhr- ca 2uhr nachts
Dienstag: 10uhr- ca 2uhr nachts
Mittwoch: 10uhr- ca 2uhr nachts
Donnerstag: 14uhr- ca 2uhr nachts
Freitag: 10uhr- ca 2uhr nachts
Samstag: 11uhr- ca 2uhr nachts
Sonntag: 11uhr- ca 2uhr nachts

JETZT SAGT NICH DER ARBEITET IM SCHICHTDIENST.


halbtags würd ich sagen ,oder vielleicht vierteltags ??


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Weil heutzutage sehr viele Gilden T6 Content raiden, aber kaum eine wirklich ERFOLGREICH ist? Es ist ein Unterschied ob man als 1000ter Illidan killt oder als 10ter. Wenn man dann ganz oben stehn will und auch dazu bereit ist mehr reinzustecken muss man in eine andere Gilde wechseln und viele Gilden die oben stehn fördern den Nachwuchs überhaupt nicht und fallen langsam aber sicher auf die Nase (siehe Newsmeldungen der Auflösungen von so mancher Gilde). Und es gibt hungrigen Nachwuchs und wenn man diesen findet und eventuell ein paar alte Hasen bekommt (die momentan auch durch einige Auflösungen umherziehn) kann man durchaus eine Gilde gründen die ganz oben mitspielen kann. Von heut auf morgen geht nur nichts und das kapieren einfach die meisten nicht.



Von heut auf morgen geht nur nichts -> sagst du selbst, aber die Leute gehen aus den Gilden raus 
weil sie genau das wollen. Oder hab ich dich da jetzt falsch verstanden ?

Warum sich manche Gilden auflößen, weil Sie entweder ne schlechte raidleitung haben ?!
Nicht wissen was Sie mit ihrer Zeit machen -> weil Sie SWP clear haben ?!

Und dann natürlich zu so einem Projekt wechseln, was nichtmal Referenzen hat in anderen Spielen usw.

Bleib mal realistisch. Kein Spieler der so weit gekommen ist, mit seiner Gilde, würde zu so einem Projekt wechseln.
Wenn die Gilde Selbst erfolgreich ist, kommen selbst die Sponsoren usw auf einen zu.


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Von heut auf morgen geht nur nichts -> sagst du selbst, aber die Leute gehen aus den Gilden raus
> weil sie genau das wollen. Oder hab ich dich da jetzt falsch verstanden ?
> 
> Warum sich manche Gilden auflößen, weil Sie entweder ne schlechte raidleitung haben ?!
> ...



Du hast es falsch verstanden. Sie wollen in WOTLK was erreichen, BC ist schon lange Geschichte.
Auch zu deinen Auflösungstheorien triffst du nicht ins Schwarze. Die meisten Gilden lösen sich auf weil ihnen der Nachwuchs fehlt (auch Nihilum und Co kämpfen mit dem Problem). Sprich fähige Leute hören mit dem Game auf und entsprechender Ersatz (Spielerisch sowie auch Menschlich) kann nicht gefunden werden. Deswegen haben sich 80% der Gilden von denen die Rede ist sich aufgelöst.

Welche Referenzen willst du angeben? Einen Cs Clan aufzubaun braucht was ganz was anderes als eine WoW Gilde. Die Referenzen würden sich vl in einem "Lebenslauf" gut tun, aber sonst nirgends. Das einzige was fehlt sind ihre Gründe wieso sie es tun und ihre Vorgeschichte (es steht "aus bekannten Raidgilden" oder sowas auf der Hp)
Auch mit den Sponsoren kann ich dir nicht recht geben. Sponsoren kommen wirklich nur auf die allergrößten zu, aber es gibt wie gesagt Eintausend Illidan Kills davon haben aber gerade mal 20 (wenn überhaupt) einen Sponsor. Wenn du aber mit einem fertigen Konzept an Sponsoren herantritts (und eventuelle Kontakte eh schon hast) wird dieser sich leichter überzeugen lassen als mit dem Argument ich bin einer von vielen. Sponsoren/Firmen wollen innovatives/neues sehn, nicht Mitläufer.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Du hast es falsch verstanden. Sie wollen in WOTLK was erreichen, BC ist schon lange Geschichte.
> Auch zu deinen Auflösungstheorien triffst du nicht ins Schwarze. Die meisten Gilden lösen sich auf weil ihnen der Nachwuchs fehlt (auch Nihilum und Co kämpfen mit dem Problem). Sprich fähige Leute hören mit dem Game auf und entsprechender Ersatz (Spielerisch sowie auch Menschlich) kann nicht gefunden werden. Deswegen haben sich 80% der Gilden von denen die Rede ist sich aufgelöst.



Hab ich was verpasst ?

Lebt SK Gaming noch ? 
Lebt Affenjungs noch ?
Lebt Irae AoD noch ?
Lebt For the Horde noch ?
Lebt Nihilum noch ?

das sind jetzt mal so die Top Gilden die alle SWP Clear haben und alle zusammenspielen wie sonst kein anderer.
Darum sind solche Gilden auch berühmt.

Irae AoD, For the Horde sind gilden die leben seit lvl 1 auf ihrem Server und haben dort einen Namen 
wenn sich die auflößen würden, dann nur wenn sie das Spiel verbieten würden.

Erfolgreiche Gilden lößen sich nicht einfach so auf. 
Klar gibt es Member die mal kein bock mehr haben auf WoW bis zum Addon, aber so ein Ersatz ist in der Regel
schnell gefunden.



Kreki schrieb:


> Sponsoren kommen wirklich nur auf die allergrößten zu, aber es gibt wie gesagt Eintausend Illidan Kills davon haben aber gerade mal 20 (wenn überhaupt) einen Sponsor. Wenn du aber mit einem fertigen Konzept an Sponsoren herantritts (und eventuelle Kontakte eh schon hast) wird dieser sich leichter überzeugen lassen als mit dem Argument ich bin einer von vielen. Sponsoren/Firmen wollen innovatives/neues sehn, nicht Mitläufer.



Ähm diese Gilde will eine "PRO" Gilde werden 
PRO = Professional = Geld damit verdienen = allegrößten Gilde.
Diese Gilde will ja zu den Gilden gehören, jedoch was dieser Gilde an Referenz fehlt, 
ist der NAME.
Mundpropaganda nennt man sowas. Ein jeder WoW Spieler der seit anfang an WoW spielt
wird die von mir genannten Gilden kennen. Sowas spricht sich schnell herum.

Und so einen Ruf / Namen kann man sich nur machen, wenn man auch schon davor genug geleistet hat.
Sonst würde jeder heute ne Gilde gründen, zu einer Firma schreiben ( ich nehm mal AMD ),

Hallo AMD-Team
Wir, die Gilde xYz wollen mit WotLK durchstarten besser als For the Horde werden, besser als Affenjungs werden und besser als Nihilum werden.
Wir sind eine neue Gilde die seit 1 Woche auf dem Server yZx besteht und werden unser Ziel bestimmt schaffen.
Wir haben zur Zeit keine Instanz clear aber wir sind am besten weg dahin.

Naja die Antwort kannst dir wohl selbst schreiben.


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst ?
> 
> Lebt SK Gaming noch ?
> Lebt Affenjungs noch ?
> ...



Aufgelöst haben sich:
Illuminati
Risen
Death and Taxes
(und viele andere Sunwell Gilden, die keinen großen Namen haben)

Und zu deinen Gilden daoben: Affenjungs sind erst seit Naxxramas top, das selbe gilt auch für Curse.
AoD und selbst FtH haben beide schon bessere Zeiten gesehn und kämpfen immer wieder mit Memberproblemen. FtH hat zum Beispiel erst vor 3 Lockouts KJ gekillt.

Und ich sehe auf der Page eine größere Hardware Firma, wo auch die Frage aufkommt ob hier ein Sponsoring geboten wird (bzw. in Aussicht gestellt wird). Ausserdem wirst du wenn du AMD schon sowas schreibst ja nicht fordern ein komplettes Paket zu bekommen sondern erstmal klein anfangen und dann immer größer werden.


----------



## Toyuki (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Erfolgreiche Gilden lößen sich nicht einfach so auf.
> Klar gibt es Member die mal kein bock mehr haben auf WoW bis zum Addon, aber so ein Ersatz ist in der Regel
> schnell gefunden.



hm das sehe ich net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl ich dir allgemein zustimme die Topspieler wechseln nur in andere bereits Top Gilden (z.B. neg von Nihilum nach Sk Gaming)

Aber es gibt durchaus Top Gilden die sich auflösen aus verschidenen Gründen (z.B. Îlluminati, Death&Taxes...)

Ich glaub das größte problem würd sein ein gewissen Ruf/ Status zuerreichen


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Und zu deinen Gilden daoben: Affenjungs sind erst seit Naxxramas top, das selbe gilt auch für Curse.


ich hab absichtlich nicht affenjungs zu diesem satz hinzugeschrieben:



> Irae AoD, For the Horde sind gilden die leben seit lvl 1 auf ihrem Server und haben dort einen Namen
> wenn sich die auflößen würden, dann nur wenn sie das Spiel verbieten würden.





Kreki schrieb:


> AoD und selbst FtH haben beide schon bessere Zeiten gesehn und kämpfen immer wieder mit Memberproblemen. FtH hat zum Beispiel erst vor 3 Lockouts KJ gekillt.



Ähm ob sie schon bessere zeiten gehabt haben oder nicht, ist eigentlich für aussenseiter egal.
Es zählt der erfolg den die gilde zu bieten hat und davon haben die 2 gilden massigen erfolg vorhanden.

-------

Schau mir persönlich ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal ob die gilde was reißen wird, jedoch werden sie 
ned viel erfolg haben, das versuch eich ganz einfach zu übermitteln.

Er schreibt selbst, ihr könnt euch auch einen lvl 1 char machen und dann hochlvln.
Dieser satz sag schon alles aus, das diese Gilde mit lvl 80 von 25 raidmember wahrscheinlich 3 - 4 leute raiderfahrung haben und somit am erfolg scheitern werden.

@ Toyuki

wie gesagt da wird die Gildenleitung oder Raidleitung daran schuld gewesen sein.


ps: 
kreki gerade du als buffed autor, solltest wissen das fullqouts ein ziemliches NOT ist. nur mal so angemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schau dir mal an wie ich zitiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @ Toyuki
> 
> wie gesagt da wird die Gildenleitung oder Raidleitung daran schuld gewesen sein.



Hm not rly bei Death&Taxes weiß ich das die Bereitschaft der Spieler nachgelassen haben viele waren nur noch zu den Raids on und dann sofort wieder off und unmotviert. Deswegen kamm es dazu.


@ Topic ein problem wird auch sein ihr raidet zuwenig im neun kontant^^



> Endcontent raiden (4-5 Mal) die Woche



Sk Gaming etc. raiden bei neuem kontant meist 5-7 Tage die Woche


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hm not rly bei Death&Taxes weiß ich das die Bereitschaft der Spieler nachgelassen haben viele waren nur noch zu den Raids on und dann sofort wieder off und unmotviert. Deswegen kamm es dazu.



hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, wenn die gildenleitung keine events ins leben ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne ich weiß was du meinst.


----------



## Toyuki (24. Juli 2008)

Nochmal an TE wenn ich eure Anforderung mit Nihilum's vergleiche ist das echt ne krasser unterschied^^

Nihilum


> *    Flexibility: You must be prepared to raid at odd hours during progress raids, especially on weekends. This often means starting at 11 AM and ending at 3-4 AM. Be advised, if you know for sure you will not be able to attend raids at these hours, don&#8217;t bother applying. We want active people.
> 
> * Attitude: We are looking for good players with confidence in their skills who will prove to be assets to our guild. We require you to be motivated and dedicated and also keep that attitude throughout long hours of wiping. Do not crack down if you receive criticism and do not fight back if you know you might be wrong. Keep your integrity and you will earn your respect in this guild as a player. If you whine like a bitch, you will get treated like a bitch.
> 
> ...



RumzBumzBerzerkerJungz


> Du...
> 
> - bist mind. 18 Jahre alt
> - kannst mit Kritik umgehen
> ...


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Ähm ob sie schon bessere zeiten gehabt haben oder nicht, ist eigentlich für aussenseiter egal.
> Es zählt der erfolg den die gilde zu bieten hat und davon haben die 2 gilden massigen erfolg vorhanden.
> -------
> Schau mir persönlich ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal ob die gilde was reißen wird, jedoch werden sie
> ...



Als Aussenseiter vielleicht, als Bewerber aber sicherlich nicht. Eine Gilde muss sich stetig neu beweisen und wenn man in der Versenkung versinkt ist man schneller weg vom Fenster als es einem lieb ist. Sagen dir noch Gilden wie Conquest, Fury, Orcish Empire was? Sie allesamt waren mal ganz oben, davon "überleben" tun sie aber nicht sie müssen weitermachen und zeigen das sie eine TopGilde sind damit sie Bewerber bekommen. Die "Branche" ist eben schnell lebig.

Ach und woher weißt du das sie nicht viel Erfolg haben werden? Du interpretierst ins Blaue hinein. Es gibt soviele Ideen die in der Geschichte belächelt worden sind (oder gar als dumm abgestempelt) und jetzt allgegenwärtig sind (oder sich gut verkauft haben). Also woher WEIßT du das sie keinen Erfolg haben werden?
Und wieso sie sagen man kann auch mit LvL 1 Chars ankommen ist mit ein bisschen Hirnschmalz leicht zu lösen: Es soll auch fähige Leute auf der Allianz Seite sowie auf PvE Servern geben, welche NICHT transferieren können. Da ein kompletter Itemwipe mit dem Addon durchgeführt wird ist das Equip bis zum Start des Addons völlig egal, denn die Ziele der Gilde liegen in den WotLK Instanzen. (Der Equipvorteil bringt dir nur beim Leveln was).

@ Fullquotes: Wenn ich nicht die Zeit und Lust verspüre richtig zu quoten mach ich es auch nicht. Ich sitz grad nicht zu Haus, daher hab ich auch noch andere Sachen zu erledigen und nicht den Nerf hier auf die Form meines Posts zu achten.

@ Toyuki: Du kannst als neues Projekt nicht solche Forderungen stellen. Ausserdem sind keine genauen Zielangaben vorhanden (WFKs, DE Firsts, Serverfirsts).


----------



## Toyuki (24. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> @ Toyuki: Du kannst als neues Projekt nicht solche Forderungen stellen. Ausserdem sind keine genauen Zielangaben vorhanden (WFKs, DE Firsts, Serverfirsts).



Klar können Sie das nicht und darin sehe ich die Schwierigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne Zweifel wenn Sie und ihre Member sich ansträngen können sie ganz oben mitspielen aber das ist eine menge Arbeit. Ich wollte damit nur Aussagen das Sie wenns geht ihre Main Member so anzuspornen das sie Genausoviel vielleicht sogar noch mehr spielen damit sie möglichst schnell Aufholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(T6 / Sunwell Ausrüstung wird den einstieg in Wotkl stark erleichtern da man mehr dmg macht und somit schneller / einfacher Questen kann)


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> (T6 / Sunwell Ausrüstung wird den einstieg in Wotkl stark erleichtern da man mehr dmg macht und somit schneller / einfacher Questen kann)



Effizienz > Gear. Du musst effizient und schnell hochleveln. Und wenn beide den selben Weg gehn bringt dir das Gear gegenüber "normalen" Gear einen Vorsprung von maximal 6 Stunden. (Levelzeit von 70-80) Diese kann man locker mit Motivation und vorallem Engagment ausgleichen.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Effizienz > Gear. Du musst effizient und schnell hochleveln. Und wenn beide den selben Weg gehn bringt dir das Gear gegenüber "normalen" Gear einen Vorsprung von maximal 6 Stunden. (Levelzeit von 70-80) Diese kann man locker mit Motivation und vorallem Engagment ausgleichen.



ich zweifel zur zeit sehr stark an, ob du WoW spielst, oder jemals gespielt hast ?!?!?

weil sonst würdest du Toyuki und mich verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich zweifel zur zeit sehr stark an, ob du WoW spielst, oder jemals gespielt hast ?!?!?
> 
> weil sonst würdest du Toyuki und mich verstehen.
> 
> ...



Ne ich hab nur in AoD und Affenjungs selbst gespielt, hab ein ähnliches Projekt gestartet, welches von mTw übernommen worden ist, über 400 Played Tage und war unter den ersten 5 Kriegern Deutschlands (bzw. Deutscher Raum) die LvL 70 waren. Ich denke ich kann aus Erfahrung sprechen und weiß wovon ich rede.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Ne ich hab nur in AoD und Affenjungs selbst gespielt, hab ein ähnliches Projekt gestartet, welches von mTw übernommen worden ist, über 400 Played Tage und war unter den ersten 5 Kriegern Deutschlands (bzw. Deutscher Raum) die LvL 70 waren. Ich denke ich kann aus Erfahrung sprechen und weiß wovon ich rede.



Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst oder ? 
Du sagst selbst du hast bei irae AoD gespielt und bei Affenjungs und glaubst wirklich das solche Projekte funktionieren ?

Dann kann ich deine einstellung erst recht nicht verstehen. Aber naja, jeder mensch ist anders.
Andere Realistisch, andere glauben an Wunder.


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst oder ?
> Du sagst selbst du hast bei irae AoD gespielt und bei Affenjungs und glaubst wirklich das solche Projekte funktionieren ?
> 
> Dann kann ich deine einstellung erst recht nicht verstehen. Aber naja, jeder mensch ist anders.
> Andere Realistisch, andere glauben an Wunder.



Liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe oder willst du nur die 6k Posts knacken?
*Ich habe selber so ein Projekt gestartet welches mittlerweile von mTw overtaked worden ist. Es geht also.*


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe oder willst du nur die 6k Posts knacken?



kkthxbyebye
gerade du solltest wissen, das posts nur ein counter ist, der in die höhe geht 
und ich mir davon nichts kaufen kann. Also warum sollte ich 6k posts haben wollen ? oder dies mein ziel sein ?



Kreki schrieb:


> *Ich habe selber so ein Projekt gestartet welches mittlerweile von mTw overtaked worden ist. Es geht also.*



ich lese sehrwohl was du schreibst, jedoch ist deine ansichtsweiße ziemlich, wie soll ich es sagen
ungalbuwürdig.
Du hast selbst so ein projekt geleitet warst in den top gilden der top gilden 
und hast JETZT nichts mehr von dem.
Hmmmm. Keine ahnung was du mal gemacht hast oder wo du mal gespielt hast.

Auch wenn dieses Projekt von MTW übernommen wurde, welche seite hat sich denn zuerst gemeldet ? 
mTw ? oder Ihr ?

mir persönlich ist es eigentlich egal, da du mich einfach nicht vertsehen willst und wir aneinander vorbeireden.
ich bring dir in einem jedem post von mir fakten und du kannst einfach nicht antworten.

Für mich hat sich die diskussion beendet.


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> kkthxbyebye
> gerade du solltest wissen, das posts nur ein counter ist, der in die höhe geht
> und ich mir davon nichts kaufen kann. Also warum sollte ich 6k posts haben wollen ? oder dies mein ziel sein ?



Ich wollte damit sagen das dein Post schon unter Spam fällt da du nicht auf mein Post eingegangen bist sondern einfach irgendwas geschrieben hast.



b1ubb schrieb:


> ich lese sehrwohl was du schreibst, jedoch ist deine ansichtsweiße ziemlich, wie soll ich es sagen
> ungalbuwürdig.
> Du hast selbst so ein projekt geleitet warst in den top gilden der top gilden
> und hast JETZT nichts mehr von dem.
> ...



Dann erklär mir/uns wieso meine Ansichtssache unglaubwürdig ist? Ich hab dir ein Projekt gezeigt wo es funktioniert hat, vielleicht nicht 100% so wies geplant ist, aber das ist nunmal so bei rein theoretischen Projekten das sie nach/ausgebssert gehören (in der Praxis).
Ich habe hier nicht erwähnt wieso ich nichts mehr von dem allem habe und es wäre für mich auch kein Problem einer SW clear Gilde zu joinen, ich WILL nur gerade nicht.
Zu mTw: Beide Seiten haben gesucht und sich gefunden. Das ist natürlich die optimalste Variante, aber was ist daran so schlimm wenn man an einen Clan/Sponsor herantritt?

Gut dann nenn mir mal deine Fakten? Lass uns ruhig von vorne beginnen.



> du bekommst keine bewerber - und wenn, dann nur low equipte.
> weil welcher spieler würde von einer t6 gilde - in eine gilde wechseln die nichts zu bieten hat ?



Bisher gingen 50 Bewerbungen in 2 Monaten im Forum ein. Das ist nicht mal schlecht, wenn du andere Gildenforen die ebenfalls suchen durchschaust.



> Aber bei WoW.
> Warum sollte ich ne Gilde verlassen, wenn ich mit dieser t6 content erfolgreiche raide ?
> Und was bringt es dieser neuen gilde, wenn sie lvl 70 spieler haben, die zwar sagen ja hab raiderfahrung
> sind aber voll blau usw.
> also da kann man zu 90% sagen -> WIRD NICHTS !



Das ist deine Meinung wozu du auch ein Recht hast, aber kein Faktum. Faktum ist das ich in meiner Version einige T6 Leute bekommen habe, obwohl der Raidstatus von MM damals bei 2x Zul'Jin down war. Ausserdem wird ein neuer wenn er nicht das halten kann was er im Bewerbungsgespräch bespricht im Normalfall schnell gekickt.



> Warum sich manche Gilden auflößen, weil Sie entweder ne schlechte raidleitung haben ?!
> Nicht wissen was Sie mit ihrer Zeit machen -> weil Sie SWP clear haben ?!



Siehe Tuyokis Post und meinen. Das war/ist kein Fakt von dir sondern eine Annahme ohne jeglichem Hintergrundwissen.



> Bleib mal realistisch. Kein Spieler der so weit gekommen ist, mit seiner Gilde, würde zu so einem Projekt wechseln.



Nochmal kann und werd ich auf das Projekt MM zeigen. Es sind viele gute Spieler gekommen. Einige mit viel Erfahrung und andere mit weniger, wenn man aber ehrgeizig ist und zeigt das man spielen kann ist Equip für so ein Projekt komplett egal, denn es will ja nicht in BC punkten sondern in WotLK. Kannst aber gerne Flauwy fragen wie das ganze ablief, der war fast von Stunde 0 dabei.



> Wenn die Gilde Selbst erfolgreich ist, kommen selbst die Sponsoren usw auf einen zu.



Deswegen haben Firmen wie Steelseries auch eigene Pages für eine Sponsoranfrage?



> das sind jetzt mal so die Top Gilden die alle SWP Clear haben und alle zusammenspielen wie sonst kein anderer.
> Darum sind solche Gilden auch berühmt



Irae AoD ist schon lange kein großer Begriff mehr (leider). Wieso? Weil sie Page mässig hinterher hinken und kein Portal geworden sind.
Affenjungs hatten ihren Peak mit dem GIGA Auftritt und ihren Videos. Jetzt sind sie wieder zurück durch Event Auftritte (RPC) und machen sich dadurch einen Namen.
SK und auch Nihilum machen sich ebenfalls Namen durch Events, Videos und ihre Portalseiten.
For the Horde? Die leben vom Kult haben aber lange nichts mehr zusagen im Thema Bekanntheitsgrad. (Ich rede von Page Impressions, denn das sind Hardfacts)

Was ich damit sagen will? Die Gilden haben begriffen das sie mehr leisten müssen als gut Ingame zu sein. Sie schließen sich Clans an und werden "Global" Players. Sie bieten vieles rund um WoW und 50% davon hat mit der Gilde selber nichts mehr zu tun sondern sind Berichterstattungen von gewissen Events/Patches. (Anders gehts ja auch ned, mehr als 10 News bekommt man über eine Instanz nicht raus)



> Diese Gilde will ja zu den Gilden gehören, jedoch was dieser Gilde an Referenz fehlt, ist der NAME.



Sich heute einen Namen zu schaffen ist nicht mehr so schwer wie früher, es gibt zig Seiten die über WoW berichten und wenn du den Sprung in die Spitze schaffst ist der Name auch schnell in aller Munde (Natürlich sollte man sich einen guten Namen aussuchen, denn Berzerkerjungz ist nicht wirklich gut getroffen für so ein Projekt (Das soll nicht heißen das MM besser war, jedenfalls sollte man einen Namen wählen der auch im englischen was hergibt)



> Schau mir persönlich ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal ob die gilde was reißen wird, jedoch werden sie ned viel erfolg haben, das versuch eich ganz einfach zu übermitteln.



Das ist eine pure Annahme. Ich könnte auch sagen du wirst im Leben ned viel Erfolg haben. Ist genau so ins blaue angenommen wie deine Aussage. (Das soll kein persönlicher Angriff, sondern ein Vergleich sein)
_
Er schreibt selbst, ihr könnt euch auch einen lvl 1 char machen und dann hochlvln.
Dieser satz sag schon alles aus, das diese Gilde mit lvl 80 von 25 raidmember wahrscheinlich 3 - 4 leute raiderfahrung haben und somit am erfolg scheitern werden._

Ebenfalls eine Annahme. Hast du ihr Forum schon durchgeschaut? Da sind keine großen Brüller dabei, aber doch einige die Erfahrung mit sich bringen.


----------



## Swarm (24. Juli 2008)

"Gelöscht"


----------



## klobaum (24. Juli 2008)

mimimimi


----------



## mofsens (24. Juli 2008)

hoert sich iwie danach an als wenn leute, die jetz nich den endcontent raiden, den von wotlk auch nie zu gesicht bekommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

